# I passed.



## PowerStroke79_PE (May 17, 2013)

Im in south Tx and got my results. I passed!


----------



## smckeon pe (May 17, 2013)

Congrats Hemi!


----------



## bassplayer45 (May 17, 2013)

Nice work. I know i was sweating it when i took it awhile ago. GOod work to all


----------



## Hope_iL_Pass (May 17, 2013)

congrats!


----------



## NOLE954 (May 17, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## apprentice (May 17, 2013)

Yay...I passed


----------



## dana (May 17, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (May 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone and congratulations to all who passed! For some who didnt pass, i hope u are not discouraged and soon achieve your goal. If it helps, i felt i did excellent on the MATH, PROBABILITY, ECONOMICS, MATERIALS and of course ETHICS. All other subjects i figured 33% correct on each section. I did however feel very good about the Civil afternoon section and i am pretty sure thats what pulled me through. TESTMASTERS really helped me build that confidence and practice. It took me a while to come up for the money, but i finally was able.


----------



## car196 (May 22, 2013)

congrats!


----------

